# Colorado Cyclist Review.



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:

www.coloradocyclist.com

Anyone have good/bad experience with them??

Appreciate input.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

very much a mixed experience, ordered a custom built bike a couple of years ago, it arrived exactly as specified and the build was flawless....however, had a minor warranty issue w/ creaky cassette cogs and their head of customer service was incredibly rude and referred me to Campagnolo, which does not deal directly w/ consumers....mind boggling that she would not know this and is in charge. Wrote a letter to her boss explaining the situation, got no direct reply from him but instead he had the head of customer service call me, and she was equally as rude as the first time....at this point I told her I'd fix the problem at my own expense, about $30 IIRC....I will never do business with them again .
My experience was not unusual from what I've read, many others have had similar problems with this person.....


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*My experience*

I bought some custom built wheels from them. They were flawless and shipping was quick as well. I have also bought prebuilt wheels, clothing and some parts from them w/o any problem.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've only bought clothing from them and have had no issues.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Is the price*

is significantly lower than other retailers? Or are you looking to buy one of their in-house frames? I ask this because they can be return/warranty Nazis.

If not, you may want to check www.excelsports.com They may not be cheaper but if your order is less than perfect, their customer service is superior.

Go to the General Forum. Just recently, there was a thread on online retailers. You should find some nice info there.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

514Climber said:


> is significantly lower than other retailers? Or are you looking to buy one of their in-house frames? I ask this because they can be return/warranty Nazis.
> 
> If not, you may want to check www.excelsports.com They may not be cheaper but if your order is less than perfect, their customer service is superior.
> 
> Go to the General Forum. Just recently, there was a thread on online retailers. You should find some nice info there.



Agreed! Been using both CC and Excel for a long time. CC has been going downhill lately with customer service. It's not terrible, but not as good as it used to be. Excel has always been great.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I've ordered from them several times a year for the past 10 yrs. Never had a problem. Super reliable. I usually order clothing items and small parts, but i will order pricier parts or sale items if i need them quickly knowing they're on the ball with selection and shipping. I think their prices are average. I can usually find components cheaper elsewhere, but they usually have what I need if i need it without the ebay bidding fuss.

I had a custom mtb wheelset built by them. It was an excellent build.

Can't comment on returns or warranty stuff. No experience there.

Excel has always been a good source too.

hth.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry to hijack this thread but Jeebus, are those your Jacks in your avatar picture? Mother and son/daughter? I've got a female Jack named Izzy and love the breed.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

514Climber said:


> is significantly lower than other retailers? Or are you looking to buy one of their in-house frames? I ask this because they can be return/warranty Nazis.
> 
> If not, you may want to check www.excelsports.com They may not be cheaper but if your order is less than perfect, their customer service is superior.
> 
> Go to the General Forum. Just recently, there was a thread on online retailers. You should find some nice info there.



+1.... I'll take Excel any day...Much better customer service. I've visiting both stores and it's the same in person. Walk into Colorado Cyclist and they act like they could care less. Walk into Excel and they are jumping to help you....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Walk into Excel and they are jumping to help you....


Really? I guess I usually know what I want before I walk into Excel. I generally avoid Excel for big stuff though as you have to pay tax.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No issues.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

Big Excel fan here. Have tried both and Excels shipping seems to always arrive days faster than CC's. Never had a problem with a CC return when I return brand new unused stuff, and never tried to return or get a fix on something I had used so can't comment on that. I also like Excels selection better, to me at least they seem usually be more thoroughly stocked with what I'm looking for.


----------



## rrchea (Sep 16, 2002)

TiDreaming said:


> Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:
> 
> www.coloradocyclist.com
> 
> ...



a reputable company, bought only clothing and some components since 2001. never have any issues with shipping. Price is always retails unless they have a sale.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Any sporting goods business has a tough row to hoe because many of their customers are of the Type-A personality; 'nuff said!


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

I've bought from CC. No problems.


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Has it occurred to you*



rmsmith said:


> Any sporting goods business has a tough row to hoe because many of their customers are of the Type-A personality; 'nuff said!


that many of those Type-A customers are cognizant of the nature of retail? 

Therefore, many of those Type-A customers are empathetic to what it takes to stay afloat.

What many of those Type-A customers will not tolerate is a retailer that has its customer service reps display a condescending attitude.

What many of those Type-A customers will not tolerate is a retailer that fails to own up to sending the wrong item by not refunding the shipping fees (this, of course, means the customer has to pay for shipping twice).

The only thing you've said enough of is your allegiance to colorado cyclist.


----------



## farawayrider (Jan 30, 2007)

*dude*



Mel Erickson said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but Jeebus, are those your Jacks in your avatar picture? Mother and son/daughter? I've got a female Jack named Izzy and love the breed.


Next time just send a pm to the poor bloke will ya.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I ordered a Cinelli Checkpoint from Colorado Cyclist for my Cinelli ram bar. Placed the order on the internet and never received the item. Granted, they never charged me for the item either. I sent them an e-mail asking about the status of the order, and I never received an e-mail back. After waiting for the item about a month, I ordered it from elsewhere. Me, I'll stay away from Colorado Cyclist from now on. Learned another lesson with an online retailer lately, and I will stay away from them too. There are some really good ones out there, and some really bad ones. Sometimes, it is worth paying a little more for good customer service.

Also, when reading these threads, look at this kind of like looking at feedback on ebay. If you read about a couple of bad experiences, you are probably better off staying away. It sucks when you have a bad experience with an online vendor. Me, I should have searched the forum for bicycletires.com. I've had a two month ordeal with them, and it looks like they just shipped by Zipp rim today. I am praying that it is new, not defective, and that it is the right one when it gets here on Tuesday. If they had done everything right from the beginning, I would have ordered a set of 808 rims from them. No chance now.


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

Performance-knowledgeable and customer oriented. Gita's to be avoided at all costs...attitude galore


----------



## Shuteye (Nov 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, my experience with Competative Cyclist has always been good. An item they sold me went on sale across the board (other vendors as well), and when I asked if there was a credit available got an immediate e-mail stating "absolutely". I had a very good e-mail exchange with the man in charge of the customer service department.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I'm in New Zealand now and use the UK a lot as well...........*



TiDreaming said:


> Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:
> 
> www.coloradocyclist.com
> 
> ...


Don't forget about good old Blighty. Depending on the exchange rate it can be better than US. I recently got a cracking deal from Ribble Cycles on 5 tubs, glue etc, way cheaper than I could get elsewhere.

I also find that shipping on bigger items from the US costs much more than from the UK - never worked out why. I think Royal Mail in UK can ship bigger parcels that United Postal for less - had particular issues here on frames.

I have used CC and ok, Excel Sports good too, but do look at Ribble Cycles and Parker International in the UK.:thumbsup: I also had good dealings with Belatisport in ???(Switzerland) on a Colnago frame - shop around.

For what it's worth I'm worse off than you, there is no variety in NZ and everything is expensive!!!!:mad2: I think for you and I money markets in last day or so have just made importing a little more expensive.................


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Why? Does my simple question bother you so much you can't stand to see it in the thread?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I have had good luck with CC. When the FSA Compact Pro cranks first hit the market they were impossible to find due to all the hype. A.E. Bike had them at an awesome deal. The only problem was that they only had the ISIS version. CC was willing to price match even though it was not the exact same item. Other shops that actually had the cranks in stock were ranging from $100 to $150 more than the final CC price. The other potentially tough transaction was when I chose the wrong size of Carnac Quartzs when they were closing them out. The return was super easy even though they were on clearance...


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Having used to live in Colorado, I have been to Excel and CC many times. Excel helps you with any issues, problems, or questions you might have.

CC was as elitiest a store as I have ever been in. They were completely non-responsive to people walking in the door, and when people did ask questions, they answered the question as if "you don't know?" 

Just plain rude. Go elsewhere.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*colorado cyclist*

my first dealings with cc were 20 years ago and to this day I have never had a problem, I have bought groups wheels clothes a bike -litespeed many parts and they have always treated my questions with patience, knowledge I think they are great. I have returned stuff but followed their rules and no problem. They are a great place to save and their build deals are fair. Just my experience. cc is colorado cyclist not competitive cyclist in arkansas?


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I tried using Colorado Cyclist one time. Their customer service was attrocious. I tried to order a Jersey and everything went through. About a week later I was expecting my jersey to arrive.

Two weeks later, I get an email saying they couldn't process my order because the address on my CC was different from my billing address. This was a load of BS as I use that CC all the time online, and have never had a problem.

At this point I was pretty angry, and just cancelled my order.

Two weeks to let you know about a problem? If it was one day, or maximum two, then I can understand. But waiting two weeks to let me know, that is just blatent incompetence on their part.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I remembered reading something about Colorado Cyclist a long time ago so I dug this up,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=210656&highlight=colorado+cyclist+niota


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

TiDreaming said:


> Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:
> 
> www.coloradocyclist.com
> 
> ...


My first and last experience with Colorado Cyclist was when I ordered a frame from them to be shipped to me here in Italy. They sent the right frame but they shipped me a lower end model fork that had the steerer tube already cut way too short. I had to send the fork back to the States and wait a month for the replacement to arrive. Not to mention I was not given the money back for the shipping of the fork back to them even though the problem was their fault. Recently I ordered a frame and other items from Excel and was happy with the total experience.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Watch Austrlian customs, just got hit with 5% tariff then 10% gst on top of that, plus postage from customs to your house plus 10%gst on postage plus $48 dollar importers fee. No probs if you get stuff under $1000 au but the bonsi ( little bush) will hit you for all he can.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

No recent experience as CC hasn't been carrying anything I want for the last couple of years, but bought three bikes from them in years past, all good experiences. In one case, bike spec'd out with mix of 105/Ultregra, and they were out of the 105 parts so built it up full Ultegra at no extra cost. All the frames were Litespeeds, one mountain, two road. Never sent a major purchase back, but all the smaller stuff was refunded no problems. As to Excelsports, prices tend to be a little higher, but better choices on parts, and customer service is unmatched.


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

*Good for me*

CC has been pretty good for me. My in-store experience with CC has been no worse than any other bike shop. I've never ordered from Excel but had pretty good luck using their online chat feature to get questions answered. My in-store experience with Excel was not real pleasant. Granted, they are not exactly set up with a showroom so I guess I was expecting too much. 

I wouldn't hesitate to order from either of them.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

DannyBoy said:


> For what it's worth I'm worse off than you, there is no variety in NZ and everything is expensive!!!!:mad2: I think for you and I money markets in last day or so have just made importing a little more expensive.................


Yeah kinda suck the AUD just dropped like a hot potato from .88 but today its back up to .80, a bit easier to swallow.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

kyler2001 said:


> My first and last experience with Colorado Cyclist was when I ordered a frame from them to be shipped to me here in Italy. They sent the right frame but they shipped me a lower end model fork that had the steerer tube already cut way too short. I had to send the fork back to the States and wait a month for the replacement to arrive. Not to mention I was not given the money back for the shipping of the fork back to them even though the problem was their fault. Recently I ordered a frame and other items from Excel and was happy with the total experience.


CC has been ok in the past, but I just ordered rocky mounts from Excel. I live on the east coast, and they showed up 2 days after I had ordered them, (I only requested ground shipping) plus they had a note in there that since the web price was $5 more then the catalog price, they gave me $10 off. I will always use Excel from now on when ordering on the web.


----------



## gearhead73 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Reason #1001 to check Excel*

Their sales guys are all cyclist and not order takers. When I have called CC in the past it is always someone who only wants product numbers out of the catalog. Also, something that Excel doesn't advertise is that they pricematch CC. 



TiDreaming said:


> Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:
> 
> www.coloradocyclist.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Never used Colorado Cyclist, however I've browsed a lot. 

And to that end, I noticed they have recently updated their website to an original design. It appears to be done really well. They didn't skimp there, it's not particularly cheap to get a good commerce site done.

Excel appears to be using that generic cycling store framework that 900 other places are using (in fact I think CC was using it before)


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I've only bought something once from Colorado Cyclist, a set of handlebars. Only reason I bought from them was because Excel didn't have the color I needed in stock. While there was nothing to complain about in this transaction, I find Colorado Cyclist's pricing to be marginally more expensive than Excel's on almost everything except custom wheels...and I find CC's web store GUI infuriatingly irritating to look at.

Catalog's fun to read while I'm on the can, though.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Never used Colorado Cyclist, however I've browsed a lot.
> 
> And to that end, I noticed they have recently updated their website to an original design. It appears to be done really well. They didn't skimp there, it's not particularly cheap to get a good commerce site done.
> 
> Excel appears to be using that generic cycling store framework that 900 other places are using (in fact I think CC was using it before)


So what have we learned here today That CC has a nice looking website, but their customer service sucks? That Excel offers better service and prices overall?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bob Ross said:


> Catalog's fun to read while I'm on the can, though.


+1...It was a lot more fun about 4-5 years ago when they had the very well endowed female model... There were endless threads of her posted on RBR....


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*My mail order experience*

CC is usually MSRP only, but everything I've ordered has been in stock and delivered quickly. Never a worry about getting last year's model that's been returned a few times. When I ordered Mavic wheels from them, they replaced the stock rim tape with Velox and threw in free Michelin Races & tubes. They also stated they'd gone over the spoke tension again- no way for me to tell except that they didn't need truing for over 6,000 miles.

Excel has also been excellent for me. They built a pair of MTB wheels with sooper butted Revolution spokes that held up perfectly until I sold the bike. Got Easton Orions for $200 or so off, when they were MSRP everywhere else.

The best thing I can say is that, aside from ordering my wheels on the phone, I've never had to do any complaining or negotiating or warranty griping via the phone. I order stuff and it shows up. 

I consider these two companies to be in the top tier of bicycle mail order.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

The b!tch from CC was PITA. CS from hell.

I don't buy anything from there anymore.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

Colorado Cyclist have a wierd system for billing international shipping: The hold $75 on your card until they ship and then charge the actual amount. That caused me some anxiety, and they took weeks to ship. Finally charged USD$50 to ship a single l/s jersey which is outrageous. May have been the weight of the package but I didn't ask for their magazine-sized catalogue.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have bought a couple of bikes from them and many components. I seem to split my business between CC and Excel.

One good experience I did have was when I was looking for a Look fork to replace one I crashed. Everyone was out (late fall between model years). I called them up and they said they didn't have one in stock and it would likely be a month or so. They then offered to take a look at some builds they already had done with the forks to see if one of the forks would fit with the thought that they would switch that fork out later. They acutally went and looked at the steer tube lengths on all of the built bikes to see if they had one that would fit then called me back. Unfortunately they were all cut too short and none fit but I have to commend them for the try.


----------



## jberenyi (Oct 1, 2005)

I've bought custom wheels from them in the past and they were great. But this last custom setup had problems which they gladly took care of at their own expense with next day air. Unfortunately the truing on the rear wheel was just a little subpar to my liking and I will likely have to visit the local bike shop for a tweak. I just can't see sending them back again so I'll have to eat the $14.95 truing charge or try it myself. No doubt it could have tweaked during shipping.


Followup: I did the tweak myself and it only took 10 minutes. I'm happy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jberenyi said:


> I've bought custom wheels from them in the past and they were great. But this last custom setup had problems which they gladly took care of at their own expense with next day air. Unfortunately the truing on the rear wheel was subpar to my liking and I will likely have to visit the local bike shop for a tweak. I just can't see sending them back again so I'll have to eat the $14.95 truing charge. My next wheelset I will go elsewhere.





use the 14.95 to buy a truing stand and spoke wrench, and (learn to) do it yourself


----------



## jberenyi (Oct 1, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> use the 14.95 to buy a truing stand and spoke wrench, and (learn to) do it yourself


Definitely something I've been toying with. However I did try it myself this evening and I brought it in very nicely. It wasn't as bad as I thought. I sure would like a Park TS-2 truing stand. They look sweet.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I purchase online frequently from both Colorado Cyclist and Excel. Never a problem with either. Both ship promptly, no 'is it in stock, not in stock" mysteries, etc. A happy customer here.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Bought from both, no big problems with either. Excels shipping is always worlds faster than CC though in my experience. Usually they ship USPS Priority Mail and its there in 2 days, 3 max. CC often ships by UPS Ground and it can take over a week usually for stuff to arrive. Minor point, but important nonethless. I also hate UPS as I have had both outgoing and incoming shipments damaged by them. I don't use UPS for anything anymore, they are usless and incompetent IMO.


----------



## jordan (Feb 2, 2002)

I recently bought some Wheels Manufacturing spacers from CC in one inch for vintage projects.They sent me ten keyed spacers-not as advertised.When I complained to customer service I was told to just file the keyed nubs down and if I wanted to return them shipping was my expense.No big deal,but kind of lame I thought.


----------



## Hi-po SS 454 (Jan 30, 2008)

ALL good experiences with Colorado Cyclist, Started buying from them in 1992 with purchase of a Road Bike, and off and on since. Not cheap, but SALES are nice.


----------



## bartmanthebiker (Jan 27, 2008)

I think that their prices are actually pretty low compared to some of the other online bike stores....especially on their grouppo prices when you buy a bike. 

I will say that their customer service is not like it used to be. I ordered a Titus Oseo complete bike, but asked to have it shipped in pieces, rather than assembled, and it took just as long to get it as if they had assembled it. Then when I called to check the status on the shipment, they lied to me about the date that it was actually shipped. No big deal, just sucks when you order a bunch of stuff from them and they cant be honest. 

I have had nothing but great service from Excel Sports, they just didnt have the bike I wanted this time. Their shipping department rocks, as they usually get your order out the same day you order your stuff.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

TiDreaming said:


> Hi, was thinking of buying some major stuff worth $$ from these guys, I will be ordering from Australia:
> 
> www.coloradocyclist.com
> 
> ...


Colorado Cyclist is a great company to do business with. They will help you get what you need. I have had nothing but great transactions with them. I order every year 3 to 4x each season. Never a problem.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish I could use my LBS but online retailers are often three times cheaper.
Uk postage is cheaper than US. You do not have to pat VAT/GST so prices are cheaper than you see advertised. Chain reaction cycles gives free postage if you spend enough.
European components are cheaper in the UK than US. 
But just shop around use http://www.xe.com/ucc/ to compare prices.
I do not know any online retailer that will refund postage if your order is wrong no matter whos fault it is.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

I find that, if there is no need to talk to anyone at CC, the orders are generally satisfactory. But, the reps are disinterested and sound very bored, as if they could be spending their time better, rather than talking to you. Maybe a bit full of themselves. I have noticed this mostly in the last couple of years though...


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a set of chorus/open pro wheels from them years ago and they're real good wheels. I think their prices are high, though. That said, I buy about everything from Excel Sports who has great service and better pricing, imho.


----------



## tkmhualien (Aug 8, 2009)

*less than satisfactory experience*

i live in taiwan and i had a friend order some items from colorado cyclist. essentially i ordered three jerseys, some gu and power gels. the items finally arrived and after taking an inventory discovered they had shorted me two gu's. All three jerseys were the same size, XXL, but the Hincapie jersey didn't even come close to fitting me. The other two jerseys were fine. Unfortunately, their website does not provide any info about the Hincapie sizing being much smaller than other manufacturers. To make a long story short, I sent them an email asking if I could return the jersey and exchange it for some other item. I also mentioned being shorted two gu's. The reply came quickly, but of course, there was no name at the end of the email other than somebody in customer support. This individual told me that because I had exceeded the 30 days from the time I/my friend had made the purchase, they would not accept any returns. There was no mention about replacing the missing gu's. Interesting also was the fact that they charge an extra shipping and handling fee for food products even though all items, clothing and food arrived in the same carton. Their price online for gu was lower than others, but i got screwed on the shipping and handling charge so when you calculate the per item price, it is actually more expensive.
I wrote back to the "no name" and expressed my disappointment and that I would never ever purchase anything from them again. Of course, there was no reply.


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

I've gotten several items, parts , clothes & wheels from CC and had no issues, when I had questions regarding items I had ordered or was gonna order they were responsive except for one time about a wheel alignment tool I was supposed to get with my wheels, they didnt know what it was, and never got back to me.. So I just called DT and they told me it was what the swiss called a spoke key... LOL... I've had good experiences with modern bike, they have phenominal customer service.. Cambria bike has been a good source but mainly mtb parts.. blue sky and bike bling also have been reliable sources for hard to find items..


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Mootsie said:


> I bought some custom built wheels from them. They were flawless and shipping was quick as well. I have also bought prebuilt wheels, clothing and some parts from them w/o any problem.


I have had really good luck with wheels they've built. 

CC's prices are not as low as some other internet sellers, but it;s a reputable company that sells high end stuff.


----------



## feebeykitty (Apr 30, 2011)

*shockingly rude*

,,, ,


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats, you get the _Lazarus Award of the Week _for bringing a long dead thread back to life.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*And the...*

_Last edited by feebeykitty : 1 Hour Ago at 07:30 PM. _
_I'll Delete my Post to Cover My Tracks_ Award :thumbsup: 


feebeykitty said:


> ,,, ,


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Retro Grouch said:


> _Last edited by feebeykitty : 1 Hour Ago at 07:30 PM. _
> _I'll Delete my ONE AND ONLY Post to Cover My Tracks_ Award :thumbsup:



Fixed


----------



## bigring53 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Colorado Cyclist Alternative*

They are overpriced. Try probikekit.com


----------



## bigring53 (Jul 16, 2011)

Excel has great customer service. Go with them


----------



## bigring53 (Jul 16, 2011)

CC Customer service is terrible. They misplaced my return for over 6 months until USPS insurace became involved. Do yourself a favor and use anyone else.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

I have bought plenty of things including clothing, parts, wheelsets and even bikes from colorado cyclist for the past 5 years. I have also been to their store in person.

I have never had an issue.


----------



## kevinbuckley77 (11 mo ago)

I ordered a new Shimano Ultegra group from Colorado Cyclist. The website said that the RD-R8000 SS rear derailleur would work with a 30 tooth cassette. I put the derailleur on the bike but it did not work with the 30 tooth cassette and a 52-36 crank. I needed the long cage derailleur to work with the 30 tooth cassette in this setup. The derailleur was never used beyond just checking to see that it didn't work. If the website had not said this RD would work, then I would not have bought it. Colorado cyclist would not take the RD back because I put it on the bike, which was the only way I could determine that it wouldn't work. Keep in mind the website said this RD would work. I spent over $2k on this particular order and they would not take the return on a part that their website said would work for me. Terrible. I will never use them again, and I would recommend that you go elsewhere for your bike parts. There's plenty of places out there with much better customer service. Lesson learned.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

kevinbuckley77 said:


> I ordered a new Shimano Ultegra group from Colorado Cyclist. The website said that the RD-R8000 SS rear derailleur would work with a 30 tooth cassette. I put the derailleur on the bike but it did not work with the 30 tooth cassette and a 52-36 crank.


This should work. You can't blame Colorado Cyclist.

According to Shimano








SHIMANO ULTEGRA Short Cage Rear Derailleur 11-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU


Updated with a SHIMANO SHADOW RD design, the SHIMANO ULTEGRA 8000 rear derailleur offers a sleek appearance and optimized shifting performance.




bike.shimano.com




Total capacity 35T
Low sprocket_Max. 30T
Low sprocket_Min. 25T
Max. front difference 16T

(52 − 36) + (30−11)= 35T Drivetrain capacity

Your setup is in spec and likely not setup correctly.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> This should work. You can't blame Colorado Cyclist.
> 
> *Your setup is in spec and likely not setup correctly.*


^^^This.^^^

Setup on these newer drivetrains can be tricky. If you can't figure it out from the instructions, take it in to your local bike shop, grovel to them that you bought the drivetrain elsewhere and pay them to set it up.

FWIW, I have bought stuff from Colorado Cyclist and never had any problems with them.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Definitely should work. Most likely thing is you need to adjust the "B" screw.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought a lot of stuff from Colorado Cyclist last spring (2021). They had product available at the time, their prices had ben held the same even though some websites were inflating theirs, their shipping cost was reasonable and predictable, and their tech and product support was excellent.



kevinbuckley77 said:


> I ordered a new Shimano Ultegra group from Colorado Cyclist. The website said that the RD-R8000 SS rear derailleur would work with a 30 tooth cassette. I put the derailleur on the bike but it did not work with the 30 tooth cassette and a 52-36 crank. I needed the long cage derailleur to work with the 30 tooth cassette in this setup. The derailleur was never used beyond just checking to see that it didn't work. If the website had not said this RD would work, then I would not have bought it. Colorado cyclist would not take the RD back because I put it on the bike, which was the only way I could determine that it wouldn't work. Keep in mind the website said this RD would work. I spent over $2k on this particular order and they would not take the return on a part that their website said would work for me. Terrible. I will never use them again, and I would recommend that you go elsewhere for your bike parts. There's plenty of places out there with much better customer service. Lesson learned.


I'd like to hear what exactly you had problems with his rear derailleur. Couldn't adjust the B screw for the 30t? Chain wrap insufficient? I agree with everything posted above because it's totally in spec and I don't blame CC for publishing the proper, verbatim Shimano specs and not accepting a return for what's likely an improper installation and adjustment, maybe even the chain length or cable adjustment. Need to know what the problem was.
.


----------

